

Ask HN: How do you source a hardware product/project? - callmeed

I have an idea for a hardware product–nothing revolutionary, just some basic consumer electronic stuff specialized for a niche.<p>How does one go about sourcing parts/suppliers/assembly for such a project? 
Can it be done on a small scale?
======
RobGR
It can be done on a small scale, and is all the time.

The first step is likely to assemble a few yourself, or even manufacture a
short run yourself. If you don't have the necessary knowledge, advertise among
your friends or here and find someone to help you. You can hire someone to
design and make a single example of the product, and then take that to
manufacturers.

Electronics has had a revolution similar to Open Source in software, but more
gradual and less hyped, and it is much less expensive to make short runs of
things now.

When you are ready to make a couple hundred or thousand items, look on
mfgquote.com and outsource it the same way you would outsource grundgy coding
work on rent-a-coder.com.

If you post more details of the device here, you will get more explicit help,
maybe even a partner . . . just a suggestion.

~~~
callmeed
Thanks for the tips and link.

So, is it beneficial to make a prototype even if I just hack it together by
taking apart some items and assembling with an Xacto knife? I really can't
think of any other way to do it.

Basically, we're looking to do some things with those digital picture frames
you see in stores now. We want the LCD and card reader–but in a different
"body" if you will.

------
samlittlewood
Lots of modules and ideas at <http://www.sparkfun.com>, and lots of activity
in the support forums.

Other sources of inspiration & contacts: <http://blog.makezine.com/>
<http://hackaday.com/>

